# Looking for info on surround availability on McIntosh



## kelso1 (Jun 18, 2013)

I have a old set of mcintosh MS469 transducers that need surrounds replaced, but nobody has any info on who made these (Vifa?) Or if they're even worth it. Ideas?


----------

